# 1 Rechner, 1 Netzwerkkarte, mehrere mögliche Gateways...

## vonnixneahnung

Nach stundenlangem Suchen hab ich mich mal entschlossen mich hier anzumelden und zu fragen.

In unserer Firma hängen mehrere Gateways im selben LAN, die aus diversen unterschiedlichen Gründen gerne mal ausfallen oder überlastet sind. 

Nun würde ich gern wie unter Windows einen Standard-Gateway und mehrere Alternativ-Gateways angeben. Ich habe ansich nicht vor 'nen Router aus meiner Kiste zu machen. Habe mir kurz die Doku zu iproute2 angesehen - ist mir alles viel zu kompliziert.  :Smile: 

In der conf.d/net steht doch routes_eth0="default via xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx". Heißt das nur zum Spaß "default" oder kann man da tatsächlich noch irgendwie andere Gateways auflisten?

----------

## hurra

Du brauchst auf alle Fälle das iproute2-Paket dafür. Wie man das aber dann richtig einstellt, weiß ich nicht :p

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo vonnixneahnung,

eine Alternative als default (im /usr/sbin/route Befehl) gibt es glaube ich nicht, denn der Gegensatz zu einer default route ist ja die Spezialisierte. Also das du einen bestimmten Adressbereich hast, und die Daten-Pakete sollen dann über eine andere Richtung fließen. Wenn du jetzt nicht mehrere Gateways hast.. die alle gleich "instabil" sind dann probier doch einfach nur das Gateway aus, das dir am zuverlässigsten erscheint.

Die Aufgabe der Lastverteilung oder Ausfallsicherheit über verschiedene Gateways, sollte halt "zentral" vom Gateway-Admin gesteuert werden. Du könntest jetzt versuchen ein Shellscript zu konstruieren das dein default-Gateway umschaltet wenn eins ausfällt. Aber das ist recht aufwendig und eigentlich auch nicht die Aufgabe des "Clients". Deswegen kann man selbst bei Windows auch keine mehreren alternativ-default-Gateways angeben ;)

Aber wenn ihr neben mehreren Gateways auch mehrere Proxys habt, könnte zumindest fürs Browsern ein einfaches Proxy-Plugin im Firefox helfen, dann kannst du damit deine "Internetverbindung"  zumindest für den Browser umschalten.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## vonnixneahnung

Die sind alle ziemlich gleich instabil. Zu unserer Netzwerkadministration möchte ich mal nichts weiter schreiben...

 *Quote:*   

> Deswegen kann man selbst bei Windows auch keine mehreren alternativ-default-Gateways angeben

 

Sicher geht das unter Windows (und ich glaub, das fuktioniert da sogar ausnahmsweise).

http://img355.imageshack.us/img355/7202/gatewayswindowslz8.png

----------

## Anarcho

Ich würde damit anfangen:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=iproute2+multiple+gateways+failover&btnG=Suche&meta=&aq=f

----------

## vonnixneahnung

nun. ich habe mir nochmal paar seiten zu iproute2 angeschaut. es scheint allerdings immer darauf hinauszulaufen, dass man am ende mehrere interfaces mit verschiedenen ips hat. leider habe ich nur eine einzige ip für meine kiste zur verfügung.

scheint mir alles sehr kompliziert. ich glaub, ich finde mich lieber mit unserem beschissenen netz ab, als eine lösung für das problem zu suchen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Wäre nicht das einfachste, die Gateways zu stabilisieren?  :Wink: 

Oder ist/sind eure Provider so "unzuverlässig", dass nicht das Gateway, sondern die Leitung zum ISP zusammenbricht?

Normalerweise sollte so ein Gateway recht (sehr) zuverlässig funktionieren.

Und das was du suchst wäre dann - je nach dem - auch keine problemlösung, sondern das Bekämpfen der Symptome  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

Im wesentlichen sollte sich was du willst hiermit erledigen lassen (ungetestet)

```
ip route add default via <IP Gateway 1> dev eth0 metric 1

ip route add default via <IP Gateway 2> dev eth0 metric 2

ip route add default via <IP Gateway 3> dev eth0 metric 3

...
```

Tut nichts anderes als standardmäßig alles via GW-1 zu routen, sobald das nicht mehr erreichbar ist wird GW-2 genommen usw.; je niediriger die Metrik desto 'defaultiger' wird das GW genutzt.

Was du damit natürlich nicht abfangen kannst ist z.B. ein Ausfall des WAN-Anschlußes von GW-1 - den LAN-seitig ist das GW ja weiterhin erreichbar.

Wenn du das auch noch abfangen willst könntest du z.B. eine Überwachung mittels traceroute u.ä. basteln (nicht lachen, ich hab sowas produktiv am Laufen zwischen zwei Rechenzentren weil OSPF o.ä. aus diversen Gründen keine Option war) - oder mich einbestellen; ein wenig Consulting bei deinen Netzies scheint nötig zu sein  :Wink: 

----------

## vonnixneahnung

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Wäre nicht das einfachste, die Gateways zu stabilisieren? 

 

Könnte man meinen, aber scheint wohl nicht so.  :Smile: 

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Oder ist/sind eure Provider so "unzuverlässig", dass nicht das Gateway, sondern die Leitung zum ISP zusammenbricht?

 

Das kann ich nicht ausschliessen (wir nutzen wohl 1und1) - nur dann sollten ansich alle Gateways betroffen sein (oder die haben halt doch nicht alle denselben Provider).

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Normalerweise sollte so ein Gateway recht (sehr) zuverlässig funktionieren.Und das was du suchst wäre dann - je nach dem - auch keine problemlösung, sondern das Bekämpfen der Symptome 

 

so ist es, aber leider nicht für mich zu ändern. :/

@Think4UrS11 

klappt leider nicht ganz:

```
ip route add default via <IP Gateway 1> dev eth0 metric 1

ip route add default via <IP Gateway 2> dev eth0 metric 2

RTNETLINK answers: File exists

ip route add default via <IP Gateway 3> dev eth0 metric 3

RTNETLINK answers: File exists
```

Ich glaube das geht nur über unterschiedliche Interfaces.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> oder mich einbestellen; ein wenig Consulting bei deinen Netzies scheint nötig zu sein 

 

Nun, ich zweifel nicht an ihren Fähigkeiten. Problem bei mehr oder weniger sporadisch auftretenden Störungen dürfte das zeitaufwändige Lokalisieren derselbigen sein.  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *vonnixneahnung wrote:*   

> klappt leider nicht ganz:
> 
> ```
> ip route add default via <IP Gateway 1> dev eth0 metric 1
> 
> ...

 

Nö, eben getestet; zumindest eintragen läßt es sich problemlos.

```
q35 ~ # ip route show

10.0.0.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.0.0.2

127.0.0.0/8 dev lo  scope link

default via 10.0.0.1 dev eth0

q35 ~ # ip route add default via 10.0.0.100 dev eth0 metric 1

q35 ~ # ip route add default via 10.0.0.200 dev eth0 metric 2

q35 ~ # ip route show

10.0.0.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.0.0.2

127.0.0.0/8 dev lo  scope link

default via 10.0.0.1 dev eth0

default via 10.0.0.100 dev eth0  metric 1

default via 10.0.0.200 dev eth0  metric 2
```

Du kannst auch evtl. vorher mal die Routingtable komplett löschen: ip -4 addr flush label "eth0"

----------

## py-ro

Dafür musste was bestimmtes im Kernel aktiviert sein.

Kann leider gerade nicht nachgucken bin am Umziehen....   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Py

----------

